
The Flix Programming Language - trygvis
https://flix.dev/#/
======
parvenu74
1\. Flix ... takes inspiration from F#, Go, OCaml, Haskell, Rust, and Scala.

2\. Flix compiles to JVM bytecode and runs on the Java Virtual Machine.

3\. Flix performance is typically within 1-3x of equivalent Scala code.

So... it's mainly just a faster Scala -- but without the ability to integrate
with Java, Scala, or Kotlin?

~~~
trygvis
I found it for its Datalog implementation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datalog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datalog)
and [http://www.learndatalogtoday.org/](http://www.learndatalogtoday.org/).

